# Mossberg road blocker



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is the road blocker. I need to contact the forum admins to increase the limit for uploaded photos. Will do next.

mossberg road blocker:
[attachment=0:35s9vg51]mossberg roadblocker muzzel break.png[/attachment:35s9vg51]
[attachment=1:35s9vg51]mossberg road blocker side view.png[/attachment:35s9vg51]


----------

